# Bussy Point?



## hollywoodhunter (Oct 22, 2004)

Will any of you be hunting Bussy Point on the M/L hunt?


----------



## 1NUTCHIPMUNK (Oct 22, 2004)

I Will Be Down There, But With Bow In Hand.  No M/l In My Arsinal, Don't Care For Them.


----------

